# Honey-B-Healthy



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

Just wanted to give a thank you to Honey-b-Healthy for some good customer service. I ordered a bottle a few months ago from one of their retailers and noticed last weekend that it was cracked either in transit or defective and had leaked out most of the contents into the bag. As my return policy was long gone I sent an email to HBH to give them a heads up about the problem (in case it was a molding problem) and much to my surprise they immediately shipped me a replacement. In the age of declining customer service I think it's important to recognize those who stand above the rest.

In any case, thanks HBH!


----------

